# if you serve stuffing with a ham dinner..



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

do you make is as you do a poultry stuffing? sorry for the questions. in years past we have always just had ham sandwiches with potato salad and maybe a jello fruit salad. DD likes the idea of a more formal sit down dinner now, so I'm trying to come up with side dishes. we plan roasted sweet potatoes, mac & cheese, etc., and I've seen people mention stuffing. that has me wondering if it's the same as you make with a turkey dinner? thanks!


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

I like the Pepperidge Farms bagged stuffing crumbs, I mix with butter and broth according to the package directions and bake it until it just starts to get crunchy on top.

Note: I cant stand bird stuffed stuffing. Its mushy and gross - so I like to bake it alone.


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

My mom has a stuffing recipe that includes crushed pineapple, that is excellent with ham. 

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/pineapple-stuffing/

This sounds close to the right recipe, though I wouldn't drain the pineapple, and I'd cut way back on sugar.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

I never stuff a bird either. seems icky to me. thanks beaglady..gonna check that out!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

My mom used to make a stuffing for ham - just your regular stuffing recipe - but would use thyme, rosemary and tarragon instead of poultry herbs (sage, etc). This is for savoury ham not sweet ham so does not go well with a glaze or pineapple.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Generally with ham, I make that cheesy potato hotdish which has the following ingredients:
2# bag of frozen hashbrowns (the square diced kind)
1 cup sour cream
1 diced onion
2 cans cream of potato and/or cream of celery soup
8oz or so shredded cheddar cheese
salt and pepper


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> Generally with ham, I make that cheesy potato hotdish which has the following ingredients:
> 2# bag of frozen hashbrowns (the square diced kind)
> 1 cup sour cream
> 1 diced onion
> ...


my BIL makes these for Christmas eve. (we all bring a dish to mom's house) boy do I make a pig of myself. lol LOVE them!


ok..DD just told me they are also roasting a turkey, so guess it's back to poultry stuffing. dinner is getting a bit carried away.... I'm going to need a major diet plan on Monday!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

With ham, for holiday meals, I always fix au graten potatoes, with cheddar cheese. Scalloped potatoes would also work.

Then a couple of fresh vegetables and maybe a green salad. Broccoli is good with ham. Ham is both salty and fatty, so I want to serve things that are fresh to cut the salt content of the meal.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

We will be having cornbread "dressing," not "stuffing" with our ham. I just simmer and debone chicken. Use the broth to make the dressing with poultry seasoning, sage, garlic powder, onions, celery, bell pepper, cornbread and white bread. I also add a little milk and boiled egg. Then mix it all up put it in a large baking pan and bake about 30 min. I then lay the boned chicken on top and heat until lightly brownded.

It is served as a side dish, we normaly have some type of potato, either mashed, scalloped or potato salad. Deviled eggs, green beans, and fruil salad.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

I make sausage dressing with ham. I make a #8 cast iron skillet of corn bread a few days ahead of time, crumble it when it cools then leave it out in a bowl on the counter to get stale. Brown a pound of sausage drain off the grease, add it to the cornbread crumbs, a couple of eggs, about a cup of chopped onion, a cup or so of chopped celery, a cup of chopped pecans and pinch of thyme, a pinch of black pepper (a pinch to me is about a 1/2 teaspoon) and enough apple juice so the whole thing is wet enough to cook without drying out (just like regular stuffing). Put it in a casserole dish and cover cook for about an hour on 350. Pork dressing with pork so it goes together and the apple juice is one of the "BAM' things, just really good.


----------

